# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in knie en hele been

## L. Witte-Schenau

Heb enorme pijn in kniestreek, straalt uit in hele been. Echo van knieholte wees niets uit. Arts heeft amitriptyline HCI10 gegeven. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee, het is eigenlijk tegen depressiviteit, maar helt ook soms ook voor dit soort pijnen.

----------


## Earth

Ik ken een paar mensen die last van hun knie(en) hebben maar jouw geval hoort erger aan. Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat je geen zware druk op je knie mag zetten, zoals zware objecten dragen. Wat misschien ook interessant is is dat je regelmatig je knie soepel moet maken door cirkeltjes in de lucht met je voet te maken. Ik hoop dat dit pijnloos zal gebeuren.

Moest ik ook van jou zijn zou ik ook eens naar een andere arts gaan.
Ik hoop dat mijn advies wat betekent.

----------

